# mount-Einstellungen für USB-Stick (SuSE 10.0)



## jokey2 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei meinem frisch installierten SuSE Linux 10.0 (auf einem Laptop) kann ich zwar einen USB-Stick einstecken und er wird erkannt, ich kann auch darauf zugreifen (lesen, schreiben, löschen, Verzeichnis erstellen, usw.), nur 'sicher entfernen' geht nicht!
Da sagt er mir, nur root kann das machen.

Wo stelle ich jetzt ein, daß das jeder machen kann?
In der fstab habe ich's schon ohne Erfolg versucht, die auto.master ist bei mir leer. Woher bekommt das System also seine Info, wohin es das mounten soll (media/usbdisk). Ich hab's auch schon mit einer Suche versucht, aber keine Dateien (außer mtab, weil's gerade gemounted war) gefunden, wo ein socher Eintrag drin wäre.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2006)

Ich weiss nicht wie das bei Suse mit diesem "sicheren entfernen" aussieht, aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass das ueber *eject* laeuft.
Ich kann eject auch nur als root nutzen, da ich mit einem normalen User keinen ausreichenden Zugriff auf das Device habe. Ich denke es duerfte ausreichen den User in die Gruppe zu packen dem das Device gehoert, bei mir ist das disk.
Dadurch sollte der User Schreibzugriff auf das Device bekommen und eject, oder was immer Suse da veranstalten will, sollte ausgefuehrt werden koennen.


----------

